# Is there a reason she's peeing on the COUCH??



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If this is a new behavior, I would take her to the vet to check for a UTI. Instead of keeping her in her crate when you are home, why not keep her on a leash attached to you? She would get more attention but not be able to run off and pee.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

My toy is 11 weeks and I've had him for two weeks. He was so hyper when we visited him at the breeders I never imagined we would let him run loose in the house. We got a huge exercise pen for him, as I only wanted to crate him at night till he adjusted and then now we are at an hour a day so he can work up to being left home alone sometime in the future when I need to leave him occasionally. Anyhow, now we use the ex pen as a gate to protect my new wood tv stand and a part of it to protect the hallway that leads to stairs. Because after I sprayed bitter apple spray on my couch, chairs, and curtains I stopped worrying about him so much. (As far as ruining my furniture or choking) Of course we are diligent about not leaving things on the floor or dropping food..... And watching out for him as it's easy to catch your feet on him. Anyhow my point is this, he pees. Some days he hits his potty pad almost every time and some days almost never. I don't let him on the furniture unless I am holding him. But I guess that's easier to control with a dog that can't get on it himself! I don't worry about it. I don't have carpet so it's easy to clean. Eventually he will be potty trained, but he's still young. Can't have perfection so young. We enjoy him running around exploring and following us and playing with us. I'm sad you don't have that with your dog. Maybe you are playing with him outdoors?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Totally agree on the vet trip. Urinary tract infections are very painful and could be why she's seeking a soft place to go.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup agree with the vet trip.

We thought we were going to have a problem with Jasper who started peeing everywhere, not a lot but a small amount.
When we saw him pee himself when he was lying down we knew it was something medical rather than a behaviour issue.

A quick visit to the vet and some antibiotics and he was soon OK again.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes a vet check is in order since this is new and she's been with you for a number of weeks. If she checks out as healthy then you need to revise your housebreaking training. The crate/kennel is your friend in this. If you cannot watch her or have her tethered to you she is in the crate until you know she won't have accidents. Don't feel sorry for her. As you yourself said "just not my couch." If peeing on the couch is a "deal breaker" for you then it is up to you not to give her any opportunity for it.

If you feel that just a crate is too restrictive then set up an ex pen with the crate within it to give her a little extra room when you can't watch her. If you look on the second page of this thread you will find an explanation of how to use this set up. http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/100970-ian-dunbar-seminar-workshop.html


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have to confess my Boston puppy has peed on my couch a number of times so I know how yucky that is. I had to steam clean it also, because it's fabric. But don't worry, poodles are really smart and Winnie will catch on. My poodle Maddy used to run onto the stairs, which were the only part of the house that was carpeted, to pee when she was a puppy. I think the carpet felt like grass under her feet! But just keep taking her out really often and teach her to pee on cue; they pick that up really easily. When she pees outside tell her how good she is and give her a treat. Soon she'll do it immediately when you set her on the grass. That way you don't have to wait around for her, and I found it helps them to know where it's acceptable to pee and sets a more positive tone to housetraining.


----------

